# I can't beleive some customers !!!



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I recieved a phone call last night from a lady that wanted her drive plowed..She told me where it was ,It is a drive that I had plowed a few years ago. I stopped plowing it because They stopped paying me.( made sence to me ).. So anyway I assumed that they may have just moved there and I went to take a look... She obviously didn't remember me and I had only delt with her husband and have never seen her... while talking to her I asked if this is
where Mr XYZ lived and she said yes how'd you know.... LOL :haha
Then I had to remind her of the non payment of the last bills And I wouldn't be intereted in plowing them again...All she could say was Oh.... can you reccomend anyone else that will plow me !!!! I just laughed and walked out the door.... WHAT ARE SOME PEOPLE THINKING !!!!


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Why didn't you collect while you were standing there? I would again send them another invoice with intrest added on, and let them know that you still want paid from services that you have already provided. It's amazing what people will try and pull these days. There are people like that everywhere and at some point they will just have to get off their lazy asses and either pay the bill or go shovel it themselves.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Why wouldn't you try to sign them up for a PRE-PAID seasonal contract? And either have them pay the back debt before plowing, or include it in the price for this season. Who knows what their financial situation was at that time, but it could be better now, and if you got your money from the previous year and gained a new pre-paid customer, it's a win-win. Just my $.02


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Ur way too easy! Id'a made sure I left with a cheque in hand before leaving the property Be tough, firm, aggressive to the point...whatever it takes.

Good LuckThumbs Up


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

this lady should have been ashamed of what they did


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep in mind that there is history here..... The year I plowed them the balance got to the point that I wanted to get paid...... That winter we had alot of snow..... And I had made up my mind to get paid before I would plow any more..... Mr XYZ got home form work and couldn't get in his drive because I hadn't plowed him ... He called me I went over and explained to him I would like to get paid or work out an agreement.....He said He would go to the house and get a check.... I waited for 30 minutes..... tried to call his house and his Cell He wouldn't answer so I left...obviously they were avoiding me... Now this is a small town and I would run into him at the local store over the last couple of years . I would remind him there is a balance ,and his answer alway was, I'll talk to the wife and get a check right out..... I knew I would never get it ....They called the town hall to find out who they could get to plow and I was they one they recomended... I just found it Ironic They had forgotten Who i was..... i gues my thoughts are once a lowlife always a lowlife.....

The one thing I did learn with them is now any new customers that I plow i have them pay for one plowing up front and I require payment for every storm as we go.... and the first payment will go to the last storm of the winter..... If it all works out then the second year they are treated like requlars and get billed monthly...


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

you should told them you would be over in 30 minutes
then never go of course

when they call you back after an hour or so has gone by, wondering where you are.

I'm in that same place where that check is.

Where's my money MFer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Dewey;1144772 said:


> Keep in mind that there is history here..... The year I plowed them the balance got to the point that I wanted to get paid...... That winter we had alot of snow..... And I had made up my mind to get paid before I would plow any more..... Mr XYZ got home form work and couldn't get in his drive because I hadn't plowed him ... He called me I went over and explained to him I would like to get paid or work out an agreement.....He said He would go to the house and get a check.... I waited for 30 minutes..... tried to call his house and his Cell He wouldn't answer so I left...obviously they were avoiding me... Now this is a small town and I would run into him at the local store over the last couple of years . I would remind him there is a balance ,and his answer alway was, I'll talk to the wife and get a check right out..... I knew I would never get it ....They called the town hall to find out who they could get to plow and I was they one they recomended... I just found it Ironic They had forgotten Who i was..... i gues my thoughts are once a lowlife always a lowlife.....
> 
> The one thing I did learn with them is now any new customers that I plow i have them pay for one plowing up front and I require payment for every storm as we go.... and the first payment will go to the last storm of the winter..... If it all works out then the second year they are treated like requlars and get billed monthly...


Now this is info that should have been in the original post...I'm with Creative, in this case, I wouldn't have left there without payment, and cash only as a check may not have been any good.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Stop by and plow them in.

People sure do have a lot of nerve. You should however plow for them this year, just raise your rates to make up for the unpaid balance and make them pay you cash before you drop the plow.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

priceless :laughing:


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd have sued them in small claims court and garnished his wages to get my money plus hundreds more in add'l court costs.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Dewey;1144772 said:


> Keep in mind that there is history here..... The year I plowed them the balance got to the point that I wanted to get paid...... That winter we had alot of snow..... And I had made up my mind to get paid before I would plow any more..... Mr XYZ got home form work and couldn't get in his drive because I hadn't plowed him ... He called me I went over and explained to him I would like to get paid or work out an agreement.....He said He would go to the house and get a check.... I waited for 30 minutes..... tried to call his house and his Cell He wouldn't answer so I left...obviously they were avoiding me... Now this is a small town and I would run into him at the local store over the last couple of years . I would remind him there is a balance ,and his answer alway was, I'll talk to the wife and get a check right out..... I knew I would never get it ....They called the town hall to find out who they could get to plow and I was they one they recomended... I just found it Ironic They had forgotten Who i was..... i gues my thoughts are once a lowlife always a lowlife.....
> 
> The one thing I did learn with them is now any new customers that I plow i have them pay for one plowing up front and I require payment for every storm as we go.... and the first payment will go to the last storm of the winter..... If it all works out then the second year they are treated like requlars and get billed monthly...


How much do they owe you. Just because time has gone by doesn't mean you don't deserve your money. Go back and knock on the door


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

You could always put the snow back in the driveway after a good storm. I did that w/ a non paying spring cleanup customer. Fall cleanups came and he got all his leaves back...on his front door step. 10 yds worth to be exact.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Like the garbage man whose slogan is "satisfaction gauranteed or double your garbage back"


----------

